# V6 Spoiler Extension **NEW MARCH 2014 GROUP BUY**



## Brendanb86

I can get the V6 spoiler extension delivered to your door for £65. They are from the manufacturer in Poland, I believe they are from the same place that Kaz got his from on the group buy last year. If they are, they require a little prep work and sanding on the left inside edge to get them flush, but nothing major (I only mention it so expectations are set. They aren't just receive in the post and stick to your car) You'll then need to spray it or get it sprayed, I did mine matte black and it look's great.

Couple of pics of mine fitted...



















Will need 10 buyers so stick your names down below and I'll get the ball rolling...

1. Andi.K
2. Pugwash


----------



## Andi.k

Count me in Brendan


----------



## corradoman

What did you use to stick it with and how long did it take to cure, it just seems a bit dodgy sticking it on with double sided tape as some have


----------



## Brendanb86

Double sided tape?! I used tiger seal and left it all taped up for 24 hours. There's no way it's falling off, there's been a couple of times I forgot about the spoiler and pulled the boot down when open and it hasn't come off yet!


----------



## kazinak

:arrow:


----------



## Pugwash69

Brendan you are going to cost me dearly I fear. First the Porsche caps and now this?

Stick me down for one please. I'll assume these are identical on roadsters?


----------



## Brendanb86

Pugwash69 said:


> Brendan you are going to cost me dearly I fear. First the Porsche caps and now this?
> 
> Stick me down for one please. I'll assume these are identical on roadsters?


 :lol: :lol: This forum is a money pit, that's for sure! Yeh they are the same I believe.

I will double check lead times with the company before any orders are placed. The last thing I want to do is take all your hard earned cash and then wait weeks and weeks for delivery.

So...

1. Andi.k
2. Pugwash


----------



## BaueruTc

3. BaueruTc :roll:


----------



## Andy75

If it was in carbon, then yes...guess its just FG at this price tho


----------



## biggusguttus

stick me down for one i will have a punt on it.
yours simon


----------



## big_ab

ill have one!!! tried to get back to you with a pm. but not been a member long enough or enough posts .... cant work out which thanx


----------



## BaueruTc

big_ab said:


> ill have one!!! tried to get back to you with a pm. but not been a member long enough or enough posts .... cant work out which thanx


Think you need 50 posts....


----------



## Brendanb86

1. Andi.k
2. Pugwash 
3. BaueruTc
4. biggusguttus
5. big_ab

5 to go... 



big_ab said:


> ill have one!!! tried to get back to you with a pm. but not been a member long enough or enough posts .... cant work out which thanx


Yeh you need a few more posts. Once we get the required 10, I'll drop you a PM and we can sort it out via email


----------



## rory182

1. Andi.k
2. Pugwash 
3. BaueruTc
4. biggusguttus
5. big_ab
6. Rory182

I'm up for a bit of that.


----------



## Jay-225

Count me in 

1. Andi.k
2. Pugwash 
3. BaueruTc
4. biggusguttus
5. big_ab
6. Rory182
7. Jay-225


----------



## BaueruTc

Getting close guys! Three more volunteers to pimp up there cars???


----------



## Mrcheeks29

Sounds good to me, put my name down please.

Thanks


----------



## Baalthazaar

You know I want it.....I'm in......M
Lets try to break the Irish Postal Service again......


----------



## Brendanb86

1. Andi.k
2. Pugwash
3. BaueruTc
4. biggusguttus
5. big_ab
6. Rory182
7. Jay-225 
8. Mrcheeks29
9. Baalthazaar

Good work chaps, I'll get the ball rolling now then. Will keep you all updated


----------



## BaueruTc

Brendanb86 said:


> Good work chaps, I'll get the ball rolling now then. Will keep you all updated


High Five!


----------



## polowoof

hi,

I am interested please count me in!

Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

1. Andi.k
2. Pugwash
3. BaueruTc
4. biggusguttus
5. big_ab
6. Rory182
7. Jay-225
8. Mrcheeks29
9. Baalthazaar
10. polowoof

Right guys, I have a response and the timescales are that they will be ready within 2 weeks, with delivery to me a couple of days after. I put this at around 1st April to be safe. After talking to Kaz, he said they are a little slow so could be give or take a week. I hope everyone is comfortable with this?

Just to confirm, on the last group buy Kaz did, there was a little bit of prep work required. The left inside edge needed sanding ever so slightly to get an even gap between your spoiler and the extension. It's not hard to get it prepped and you can easily do this yourself or the bodyshop you take it to will do it for you.

I will PM everyone now with payment details and I can get them ordered.

Still time for any last minute additions to the list if you want to add your name down.

Cheers


----------



## Pugwash69

Excellent. I *might* ask you to hold onto mine for a week extra if I go and book a holiday for that date. Not decided yet.


----------



## pats3poa

Am I to late to be added to this?

Pat


----------



## Brendanb86

pats3poa said:


> Am I to late to be added to this?
> 
> Pat


Just in time mate, will confirm order with company tomorrow morning.

So...

1. Andi.k
2. Pugwash
3. BaueruTc
4. biggusguttus
5. big_ab
6. Rory182
7. Jay-225
8. Mrcheeks29
9. Baalthazaar
10. polowoof
11. jasonburggy 
12. pats3poa


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening guys. Just PM'd anyone. If I've missed anyone, apologies, let me know and I'll send you details.

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

Payment has been sent!


----------



## Brendanb86

Quick update. Received payment from 7 guys so far, thanks.

I've placed an order and paid for 10 (assuming a couple always drop out of a group buy). If everyone still wants in (the full list of 12), I can order another 2 into the same batch, but will need to know by Sunday at the latest, and in turn payment.

They are still confident in despatch to me by end of next week, but we'll see  :lol:


----------



## pats3poa

Great stuff!

Pat


----------



## Teighto

If you have any spares let me know  I can make payment ASAP


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd mate. Cheers


----------



## Teighto

8)


----------



## rory182

Just paid, sorry for delay been a stupidly busy week at work.

Thanks, I appreciate the time effort and hassle involved in group buys.


----------



## Pugwash69

Nice job again Brendan. I've booked my holiday for just over a couple of weeks from now but hopefully it'll be here first.


----------



## Brendanb86

Sorry mate, I don't think I responded to your PM. If they aren't here by the time you go away, I'll keep hold of it until you get back


----------



## Mrcheeks29

Brendanb86 said:


> Sorry mate, I don't think I responded to your PM. If they aren't here by the time you go away, I'll keep hold of it until you get back


Paying Friday 22nd, Hope that's o.k.

Cheeks


----------



## Brendanb86

Yeh no worries mate


----------



## captainwow

Hi guys.

Is it too late to put my name down for one?


----------



## Brendanb86

Let me get in touch with them and see if I can add one. I'll get back to you


----------



## captainwow

Thanks very much


----------



## ChrisF

Funny thing is, as a V6 owner, have often thought how nice and discreet the standard non-extended spoiler is  
Chacun a son gout


----------



## BaueruTc

ChrisF said:


> Funny thing is, as a V6 owner, have often thought how nice and discreet the standard non-extended spoiler is
> Chacun a son gout


Well if your TT was Denim Blue in colour then I would gladly swap boot lids with you! :lol:


----------



## ChrisF

BaueruTc said:


> ChrisF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, as a V6 owner, have often thought how nice and discreet the standard non-extended spoiler is
> Chacun a son gout
> 
> 
> 
> Well if your TT was Denim Blue in colour then I would gladly swap boot lids with you! :lol:
Click to expand...

Glacier not Denim :lol:


----------



## gedwards90

Hi, if anyone drops out can you let me know as I might be interested. Cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

I ordered an extra 2 so you might be in luck! :wink: I knew there is always 1 or 2 who want one after the close off date so ordered 1 for CaptainWow and 1 extra. I'll drop you a PM once I have confirmation that they are ok to meet the demand for another couple


----------



## gedwards90

Ok cheers. Have they given you an expected delivery date yet or is it still looking like roughly the start of April?


----------



## Brendanb86

They said that they'll be ready on Monday. But as I've said all along, I'd rather set expectations that they will probably be longer. I may be doing them an injustice, but just to be safe


----------



## Nathanho123

Any chance I can have one ? sorry for the late entry


----------



## Brendanb86

Nathanho123 said:


> Any chance I can have one ? sorry for the late entry


Hi mate, to be honest, you might be a little late. The last thing I want to do is delay the delivery for the guys who have waited patiently. Once they are ready I will ask if they have anymore and get back to you. There are a couple who I'm waiting on payment from so you'll be 1st on the reserve list.

Cheers


----------



## Nathanho123

Brendanb86 said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance I can have one ? sorry for the late entry
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, to be honest, you might be a little late. The last thing I want to do is delay the delivery for the guys who have waited patiently. Once they are ready I will ask if they have anymore and get back to you. There are a couple who I'm waiting on payment from so you'll be 1st on the reserve list.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

thank you mate appreciate it


----------



## NotFromSomerset

Another late entry here! Lemme know if there's any spare il defiantly have one! Cheers


----------



## Mrcheeks29

Brendanb86 said:


> Yeh no worries mate


Brendan can you pm me your bank detials so I can transfer it in. I'm having trouble with Paypal [smiley=bigcry.gif] and I can't pm you yet

Thanks


----------



## Brendanb86

Will do mate, just popping out and I'll do it later tonight


----------



## Brendanb86

Mrcheeks29 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh no worries mate
> 
> 
> 
> Brendan can you pm me your bank detials so I can transfer it in. I'm having trouble with Paypal [smiley=bigcry.gif] and I can't pm you yet
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Edit: Whoops, didn't mean to post my bank details on tinternet!


----------



## Nathanho123

brendan pmd thanks mate


----------



## Rob Knox

Brendan,

Have just come across this really would like 1 if you can move heven and earth for me. Can pay asap through paypal or whats best for you.


----------



## Mrcheeks29

Brendanb86 said:


> Mrcheeks29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh no worries mate
> 
> 
> 
> Brendan can you pm me your bank detials so I can transfer it in. I'm having trouble with Paypal [smiley=bigcry.gif] and I can't pm you yet
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Edit: Whoops, didn't mean to post my bank details on tinternet!
Click to expand...

Payment's sent. Hope it not too late, sorry busy weekend.


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi mate, I'll drop you a PM, in short, the boat has sailed. Sorry mate 

I'll give an update to everyone later, just need to pop out


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi guys,

Quick update. They have them ready and they said dispatch to me will be tomorrow morning, although I've not been able to get out of them how long they'll take to get to me. Assuming its similar to when I've bought things from Germany, it'll be 3-5 days.

A few of you have expressed an interest in this group buy but missed the cut off for this round, so maybe do another one in April.


----------



## Brendanb86

Hi guys,

Quick update. They have them ready and they said dispatch to me will be tomorrow morning, although I've not been able to get out of them how long they'll take to get to me. Assuming its similar to when I've bought things from Germany, it'll be 3-5 days.

A few of you have expressed an interest in this group buy but missed the cut off for this round, so maybe do another one in April.


----------



## NotFromSomerset

Top stuff Brendan!


----------



## Pugwash69

Looking forwards to getting mine. Contrary to my earlier posts, there will be someone at my delivery address all the time, but I'll be in Spain for three weeks as of the 4th.  
Probably worth you changing your sig. though Brendan?


----------



## BaueruTc

Top Man Brendan! Looking forward to its arrival and then it will be decisions...... spray it myself or get her booked into the body shop?


----------



## Teighto

Nice one mate looking forward to it


----------



## Rob Knox

If anyone decides they want to sell theres let me know cash waiting.

Regards Robert


----------



## Brendanb86

I'm expecting an update on the shipping tomorrow. In all honesty, I don't think they've been shipped yet as I've not received any confirmation, but you never know, they could turn up on the doorstep tomorrow! 

It may be a bit premature, but assuming all goes ok, there seems to be enough interest to arrange another group buy. I'll probably run it for most of April, so if you're interested, stick your names down again. I'm assuming Nathanho123 and Rob Knox would want in...

1. Nathanho123 
2. Rob Knox


----------



## FerryScoob

Brendanb86 said:


> I'm expecting an update on the shipping tomorrow. In all honesty, I don't think they've been shipped yet as I've not received any confirmation, but you never know, they could turn up on the doorstep tomorrow!
> 
> It may be a bit premature, but assuming all goes ok, there seems to be enough interest to arrange another group buy. I'll probably run it for most of April, so if you're interested, stick your names down again. I'm assuming Nathanho123 and Rob Knox would want in...
> 
> 1. Nathanho123
> 2. Rob Knox


1. Nathanho123 
2. Rob Knox
3. FerryScoob


----------



## NoMark

FerryScoob said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting an update on the shipping tomorrow. In all honesty, I don't think they've been shipped yet as I've not received any confirmation, but you never know, they could turn up on the doorstep tomorrow!
> 
> It may be a bit premature, but assuming all goes ok, there seems to be enough interest to arrange another group buy. I'll probably run it for most of April, so if you're interested, stick your names down again. I'm assuming Nathanho123 and Rob Knox would want in...
> 
> 1. Nathanho123
> 2. Rob Knox
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nathanho123
> 2. Rob Knox
> 3. FerryScoob
> 4. NoMark
Click to expand...


----------



## Nathanho123

yep you know il pay straight away brendan topman !


----------



## Chris-Holmes

I want one


----------



## Brendanb86

1. Nathanho123 
2. Rob Knox
3. FerryScoob
4. NoMark
5. Chris-Holmes

Added 

I've still not received any confirmation of delivery, sorry guys. I did think that they'd take longer than they said they would :roll: In fairness though, they've been pretty good so far and as long as they get here in good nick, all's well and good.

I'll keep harrasing them and keep the thread updated


----------



## Gazzer

Brendan, i have to say i am impressed to fooook with how you are conducting this group buy bud!!! everyone well informed and for the April buy i suggest you get some proper pictures up of a how too.....this could grow massively i think bud. WD that man i have to say.


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers Gaz. I'm always of the opinion that if someone hands their hard earned cash over to you, they deserve to be kept well informed. Delays aren't always foreseeable, but as long as people are kept informed and expectations are set, people are happy. Plus, I quite enjoy it all really!


----------



## pats3poa

Gazzer said:


> Brendan, i have to say i am impressed to fooook with how you are conducting this group buy bud!!! everyone well informed and for the April buy i suggest you get some proper pictures up of a how too.....this could grow massively i think bud. WD that man i have to say.


Well said! And thanks for the update

Pat


----------



## Teighto

Just a quick one Brendan did you have your spoiler sprayed or wrapped ? I've had quote to get spoiler and roof wrapped for 150


----------



## Brendanb86

I sprayed mine in a matte black. At the time, I hadn't had my roof done. I will be getting it wrapped though, although it might be a bit difficult as its already stuck to the car!

£150 for both sounds like a greats price, snap that up! Just make sure that they don't wrap the part of the spoiler that sticks to the car as you want that bit to be fairly rough to ensure good adhesion


----------



## Brendanb86

Good news, they have been shipped [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I've got a tracking number so I'll keep track of it and update.


----------



## BaueruTc

sounds good! What colour of paint did you use on your spoiler Brandon? Im planning glossy as i am tempted to get the roof and pillars wrapped in black. After seeing that red QS with your roof top spoiler its making me want to get it wrapped as the spoiler looked oem on that car.


----------



## Teighto

Yeah local company so done me a good deal 

Not sure how the spoiler actually sits on as haven't seen one off of the car.
It i got it stuck in before hand would they be able to wrap it whilst stuck on ?

And great news their on the way 



Brendanb86 said:


> I sprayed mine in a matte black. At the time, I hadn't had my roof done. I will be getting it wrapped though, although it might be a bit difficult as its already stuck to the car!
> 
> £150 for both sounds like a greats price, snap that up! Just make sure that they don't wrap the part of the spoiler that sticks to the car as you want that bit to be fairly rough to ensure good adhesion


----------



## Brendanb86

It would certainly be more difficult to wrap once it's on the car. Once they've arrived, I'll unwrap one and take a few photos of where the contact points to the car are


----------



## Teighto

Thanks mate that be good


----------



## Nathanho123

Brendanb86 said:


> 1. Nathanho123
> 2. Rob Knox
> 3. FerryScoob
> 4. NoMark
> 5. Chris-Holmes
> 
> Added
> 
> I've still not received any confirmation of delivery, sorry guys. I did think that they'd take longer than they said they would :roll: In fairness though, they've been pretty good so far and as long as they get here in good nick, all's well and good.
> 
> I'll keep harrasing them and keep the thread updated


cheers matey


----------



## Brendanb86

Look what's just turned up at my door...










Bad timing really as I'm off on a stag weekend to Cardiff tomorrow morning so won't be able to get them out until Monday/Tuesday. Although it's next day delivery so hope everyone is ok with that?

If anyone is in Cardiff, I'm happy to take one with me and you can pick it up!


----------



## Nathanho123

jelous !!


----------



## Teighto

Excellent


----------



## jasonburggy

Thats great news, thanks for the update Brendan..


----------



## Baalthazaar

Next day delivery.........Hmmmmm :lol: Brill


----------



## Brendanb86

Should have put an asterix there.. :lol:

*unless you live in the far away land known as Ireland...


----------



## Teighto

Thanks again for sorting this


----------



## Baalthazaar

Brendanb86 said:


> Should have put an asterix there.. :lol:
> 
> *unless you live in the far away land known as Ireland...


Diddly idle dee....
[smiley=elf.gif] (nearest I can get to faerie folk)


----------



## gedwards90

I'd better get some paint ready for when mine arrives. Cheers for organising this mate


----------



## pats3poa

Thanks for the update! & have a good weekend

Pat


----------



## Nathanho123

hows the next one looking buddy ?
this threads teasing me now


----------



## BaueruTc

Looking forward to its arrival. Will be an other job on the never ending to fit list! :lol:

So who out of this group buy are going to be painting and fitting the spoilers themselves? Also which colour will you be going for?

I think I would be happy to spray mine matt black but I really want it done in Gloss black and I don't think I have the skills to do gloss black myself.


----------



## Teighto

I'm getting mine wrapped same time as I get the roof done


----------



## Pugwash69

Good news Brendan!

I still have another few weeks until I get home but it's something to look forwards to after the sun and such.


----------



## rory182

Brendanb86 said:


> Look what's just turned up at my door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad timing really as I'm off on a stag weekend to Cardiff tomorrow morning so won't be able to get them out until Monday/Tuesday. Although it's next day delivery so hope everyone is ok with that?
> 
> If anyone is in Cardiff, I'm happy to take one with me and you can pick it up!


Superb, thank you.

Enjoy the stag!


----------



## captainwow

BaueruTc said:


> Looking forward to its arrival. Will be an other job on the never ending to fit list! :lol:
> 
> So who out of this group buy are going to be painting and fitting the spoilers themselves? Also which colour will you be going for?
> 
> I think I would be happy to spray mine matt black but I really want it done in Gloss black and I don't think I have the skills to do gloss black myself.


I'm going to be doing mine satin black to match the rear diffuser. I think it'll be the best contrast on Brilliant Black. I haven't painted much before, but I'm fully aware preparation and patience are the key to a decent finish.


----------



## NotFromSomerset

Buzzing to get this gonna carbon wrap this and the mirrors at the same time should look shweeeet


----------



## Pugwash69

I'll paint mine in the same ford ocean grey (I think) spray I did my fuel flap with. I'll decide if it looks ok and spray matt black if not.


----------



## BaueruTc

Anyone going to do a step by step with pics?


----------



## Teighto

Yeah I may do one  got next week off work so hopefully weather will be nice !


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening all. Sorry I've been a little quiet, I was a little worse for wear yesterday after a stag weekend in Cardiff!

Anywho, all the spoilers went out today for delivery tomorrow. I'm no expert, however I'll try and put together a PDF guide that everyone can download on how to prep and spray the spoiler yourself. I'll use some online resources that I used when I did mine.  It's a satisfying feeling to take the spoiler as it is, sanding and spraying and seeing the finished article on your car. It's cheaper to do it yourself too 



Nathanho123 said:


> hows the next one looking buddy ?
> this threads teasing me now


The next one is good to go whenever people are ready. I'll give it a week for people to get in on the next one and then order them. Will PM everyone in due course.


----------



## duncyno1

Brendanb86 said:


> 1. Nathanho123
> 2. Rob Knox
> 3. FerryScoob
> 4. NoMark
> 5. Chris-Holmes
> 
> Added
> 
> I've still not received any confirmation of delivery, sorry guys. I did think that they'd take longer than they said they would :roll: In fairness though, they've been pretty good so far and as long as they get here in good nick, all's well and good.
> 
> I'll keep harrasing them and keep the thread updated


Any chance of getting on here too?


----------



## Teighto

Top job mate  sounds as if you had a good weekend away


----------



## Nathanho123

Brendanb86 said:


> Evening all. Sorry I've been a little quiet, I was a little worse for wear yesterday after a stag weekend in Cardiff!
> 
> Anywho, all the spoilers went out today for delivery tomorrow. I'm no expert, however I'll try and put together a PDF guide that everyone can download on how to prep and spray the spoiler yourself. I'll use some online resources that I used when I did mine.  It's a satisfying feeling to take the spoiler as it is, sanding and spraying and seeing the finished article on your car. It's cheaper to do it yourself too
> 
> 
> 
> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hows the next one looking buddy ?
> this threads teasing me now
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is good to go whenever people are ready. I'll give it a week for people to get in on the next one and then order them. Will PM everyone in due course.
Click to expand...

good man ready when you/everyone else is


----------



## Teighto

Think mines turned up had a text from home saying parcel delivered


----------



## BaueruTc

Teighto said:


> Think mines turned up had a text from home saying parcel delivered


+1 expect to see a pic of mine uploaded soon!


----------



## Jay-225

Mine arrived as well today mate, really appreciate it... Thanks 

Needs very little work to get it sitting flush 

Gonna get a quote tomorrow for spraying it Satin black along with the 3 front lower grills as they are looking a little tired now :lol: if i think its too much will give it a go myself.


----------



## Pugwash69

Mine has certainly turned up too. Well done again Brendan! I sent a message home to the kids to keep an eye out for a long/thin parcel and the all-knowing boy told me the spoiler had turned up. Not sure how he guessed?


----------



## Brendanb86

Evenings guys. Good to hear they turned up safely  I wonder how long it'll take for you all to fit them! Took me aaagggessss! :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

duncyno1 said:


> Any chance of getting on here too?


1. Nathanho123 
2. Rob Knox
3. FerryScoob
4. NoMark
5. Chris-Holmes
6. duncyno1

There certainly is  I'll give it another little push and look to place the order mid next week if everyone's ok with that?


----------



## BaueruTc

Brendanb86 said:


> Evenings guys. Good to hear they turned up safely  I wonder how long it'll take for you all to fit them! Took me aaagggessss! :lol:


Well going by the roof top spoiler that I bought off you then it will be a long time before i fit this one as the other one has not even been painted yet lol.

Thanks again for organising all of this for us Brendan!


----------



## Nathanho123

Brendanb86 said:


> duncyno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of getting on here too?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nathanho123
> 2. Rob Knox
> 3. FerryScoob
> 4. NoMark
> 5. Chris-Holmes
> 6. duncyno1
> 
> There certainly is  I'll give it another little push and look to place the order mid next week if everyone's ok with that?
Click to expand...

asdome brendan my mate


----------



## lodey23

pop me down i want one


----------



## Laurie

Stick me down for one mate.


----------



## Brendanb86

1. Nathanho123
2. Rob Knox
3. FerryScoob
4. NoMark
5. Chris-Holmes
6. duncyno1
7. lodey23
8. Laurie


----------



## pats3poa

Received mine yesterday, thanks very much can't wait to get it fitted!

Pat


----------



## gedwards90

Received mine yesterday too, thanks. Will get started on prep work this weekend.

Is this something you think the insurance should know about? Not sure what I'd even put it down as


----------



## Nathanho123

payment sent ! thank you Brendan

thank you thank you thank you there wee are I said it 23456 times now


----------



## duncyno1

The excitement rises. Payment sent!!


----------



## Jay-225

Started work on mine today 

Done the work needed on the left hand side and it sits pretty much perfect now, used 80 grit sandpaper and kept rubbing it down then trying it for fitment until i was happy with how it was sitting..
I need to pick up some fine wet and dry sandpaper tomorrow ( 400 and 600 grit ) and go over the whole spoiler with that to take out all the little imperfections then am going to spary it Satin black

btw its not actually stuck on with anything just a nice tight fit after sanding it down properly  What are people going to use to stick it on ?
(ignore bad iphone pics and dodgy colour on spoiler as was testing something out on it :lol: )


----------



## Baalthazaar

Going to wrap mine with 3m inoc carbon film...... [smiley=book2.gif] 
Fingers crossed, then stick it on with tigerseal......when the Irish post catches up with the relativistic time paradoxes [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## rory182

Received mine today, been in my girlfriends car boot since delivery. Thanks for your efforts brendan, I haven't offered it up to car yet to check fit but I'm prepared for some sanding and prep.


----------



## Rob Knox

Brendan,

Thank you for the e-mail have just sent the money via paypal

Regards Robert Knox.


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks Rob, all received


----------



## Jay-225

Finished, what do i win??? :lol:

A refund maybe :wink:


















Will get some proper pics tomorrow with the tape off etc


----------



## BaueruTc

Jay-225 said:


> Finished, what do i win??? :lol:
> 
> A refund maybe :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get some proper pics tomorrow with the tape off etc


Whats with the towel?


----------



## Jay-225

Towel is used to protect the spoiler as i manged to get a long cable tie under the main spoiler at that point and pulled it very tight to pull the 2 bits together.... it was the only point i could get a cable tie under, the rest had some form of seal in the way hence the use of masking tape :lol:

I used Tiger seal on the bottom of the lip to bond them together, just been out to check it and has set like cement


----------



## peterparkr321

Hey, would love to get in on this too but I live in the states, any chance you can ship it here? Doesn't really matter how long it takes, have a backlog of things I need to do to my car anyways  Thanks in advance!


----------



## New2AudiTT

Brendan,

Any chance to get one of these pls? How much shipping to Dublin?

cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

Jay-225 said:


> Towel is used to protect the spoiler as i manged to get a long cable tie under the main spoiler at that point and pulled it very tight to pull the 2 bits together.... it was the only point i could get a cable tie under, the rest had some form of seal in the way hence the use of masking tape :lol:


I thought it was a cable tie that I was seeing but was thinking Nah it cant be as there would be no way to get it around the original spoiler.

Looking forward to seeing the finished pics!


----------



## BaueruTc

Jay-225 said:


> Towel is used to protect the spoiler as i manged to get a long cable tie under the main spoiler at that point and pulled it very tight to pull the 2 bits together.... it was the only point i could get a cable tie under, the rest had some form of seal in the way hence the use of masking tape :lol:


I thought it was a cable tie that I was seeing but was thinking Nah it cant be as there would be no way to get it around the original spoiler.

Looking forward to seeing the finished pics!


----------



## owdee tt nl

I used this to stick it on, this works great as well
http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant...roduct_Code=OSIR-ADHV-150&Category_Code=T1BOE


----------



## Jay-225

BaueruTc said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Towel is used to protect the spoiler as i manged to get a long cable tie under the main spoiler at that point and pulled it very tight to pull the 2 bits together.... it was the only point i could get a cable tie under, the rest had some form of seal in the way hence the use of masking tape :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a cable tie that I was seeing but was thinking Nah it cant be as there would be no way to get it around the original spoiler.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished pics!
Click to expand...

Yeah as said it was 1 very small point where i could literately squeeze it though which was handy as it worked a treat 

Some finished pics...


----------



## Brendanb86

peterparkr321 said:


> Hey, would love to get in on this too but I live in the states, any chance you can ship it here? Doesn't really matter how long it takes, have a backlog of things I need to do to my car anyways  Thanks in advance!





New2AudiTT said:


> Brendan,
> 
> Any chance to get one of these pls? How much shipping to Dublin?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Sarda


PM'd


----------



## Laurie

Jay-225 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Towel is used to protect the spoiler as i manged to get a long cable tie under the main spoiler at that point and pulled it very tight to pull the 2 bits together.... it was the only point i could get a cable tie under, the rest had some form of seal in the way hence the use of masking tape :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a cable tie that I was seeing but was thinking Nah it cant be as there would be no way to get it around the original spoiler.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah as said it was 1 very small point where i could literately squeeze it though which was handy as it worked a treat
> 
> Some finished pics...
Click to expand...

What paint did you use???


----------



## Jay-225

Laurie said:


> What paint did you use???


Halfords Satin Black  http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165495

Actually came out pretty well for the 1st thing ive ever spayed in my life :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

Looks fantastic! Can't wait to get mine painted now!


----------



## polowoof

Jay-225 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Towel is used to protect the spoiler as i manged to get a long cable tie under the main spoiler at that point and pulled it very tight to pull the 2 bits together.... it was the only point i could get a cable tie under, the rest had some form of seal in the way hence the use of masking tape :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a cable tie that I was seeing but was thinking Nah it cant be as there would be no way to get it around the original spoiler.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finished pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah as said it was 1 very small point where i could literately squeeze it though which was handy as it worked a treat
> 
> Some finished pics...
Click to expand...

Very nice!! cant wait to put my one on!

I tired fitting it yesterday to see which part needs sanding down.

I know it is on the left where the bit touching the boot lid. Can someone shed some light as to which part exactly? any picture would help! That part is like the size of the hand. Just dont want sand down the wrong bit and make it worse!

cheers


----------



## Brendanb86

polowoof said:


> Very nice!! cant wait to put my one on!
> 
> I tired fitting it yesterday to see which part needs sanding down.
> 
> I know it is on the left where the bit touching the boot lid. Can someone shed some light as to which part exactly? any picture would help! That part is like the size of the hand. Just dont want sand down the wrong bit and make it worse!
> 
> cheers


It's a shame mine is already fitted, otherwise I'd be able to tell you where it all needs sanding. It was very much a case of sand it, test fit it, sand it, test fit it, etc. The inside edge of the spoiler on the left needed sanding and the large part where it touches the boot lid needed sanding down a bit as it sat a little far out.

For all the guys who are in on the 2nd round of the group buy, they are all on order and being made as we speak


----------



## Nathanho123

Brendanb86 said:


> polowoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!! cant wait to put my one on!
> 
> I tired fitting it yesterday to see which part needs sanding down.
> 
> I know it is on the left where the bit touching the boot lid. Can someone shed some light as to which part exactly? any picture would help! That part is like the size of the hand. Just dont want sand down the wrong bit and make it worse!
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame mine is already fitted, otherwise I'd be able to tell you where it all needs sanding. It was very much a case of sand it, test fit it, sand it, test fit it, etc. The inside edge of the spoiler on the left needed sanding and the large part where it touches the boot lid needed sanding down a bit as it sat a little far out.
> 
> For all the guys who are in on the 2nd round of the group buy, they are all on order and being made as we speak
Click to expand...

awesome cant wait to start sanding and fitting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nathanho123

anyone sprayed the whole spoiler and not just the extension ? thinking about it ... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## NoMark

Brendanb86 said:


> polowoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!! cant wait to put my one on!
> 
> I tired fitting it yesterday to see which part needs sanding down.
> 
> I know it is on the left where the bit touching the boot lid. Can someone shed some light as to which part exactly? any picture would help! That part is like the size of the hand. Just dont want sand down the wrong bit and make it worse!
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame mine is already fitted, otherwise I'd be able to tell you where it all needs sanding. It was very much a case of sand it, test fit it, sand it, test fit it, etc. The inside edge of the spoiler on the left needed sanding and the large part where it touches the boot lid needed sanding down a bit as it sat a little far out.
> 
> For all the guys who are in on the 2nd round of the group buy, they are all on order and being made as we speak
Click to expand...

Thanks Brendan,

Really looking forward to receiving this and getting it fitted.


----------



## Baalthazaar

Yahay....the spoiler has landed....Thanks Brendan, immaculate service as usual and mine must be the only one that doesn't need sanding...BONUS!  You could of painted it for me as well...I don't know, some people.....


----------



## Brendanb86

:lol: Good stuff. Strange that no sanding is needed, maybe they started using a new mould. Or maybe you were just lucky!


----------



## Brendanb86

Still chasing an ETA guys, will have an update by the end of the week


----------



## NotFromSomerset

Cheers Brendan!!


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks great  The fit looks pretty snug and even, did you have to sand much?

Nice little update for the 2nd group too, spoilers are ready and being couriered tomorrow for delivery next week


----------



## sambascombe

Id like one please Brendan. Sorry I am new here so I'm not sure if I have messaging privileges yet..

From paying to delivery what are we talking in timescale?

thanks, Sam


----------



## NotFromSomerset

Didn't have to take too much off the left side was just time consuming sanding test fitting sanding some more etc. Bit of tiger seal and jobs a goodun!


----------



## New2AudiTT

NotFromSomerset said:


> Didn't have to take too much off the left side was just time consuming sanding test fitting sanding some more etc. Bit of tiger seal and jobs a goodun!


Due to receive spoiler from Brendan next week. Just wondering which Tiger Seal to get from here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_ ... Caps%2C205

or cheaper/better anywhere else?

Cheers


----------



## Nathanho123

New2AudiTT said:


> NotFromSomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have to take too much off the left side was just time consuming sanding test fitting sanding some more etc. Bit of tiger seal and jobs a goodun!
> 
> 
> 
> Due to receive spoiler from Brendan next week. Just wondering which Tiger Seal to get from here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_ ... Caps%2C205
> 
> or cheaper/better anywhere else?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

is there a local FMP or GSF near you I had it for 6.99 with a gun


----------



## New2AudiTT

Nathanho123 said:


> New2AudiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotFromSomerset said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have to take too much off the left side was just time consuming sanding test fitting sanding some more etc. Bit of tiger seal and jobs a goodun!
> 
> 
> 
> Due to receive spoiler from Brendan next week. Just wondering which Tiger Seal to get from here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_ ... Caps%2C205
> 
> or cheaper/better anywhere else?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is there a local FMP or GSF near you I had it for 6.99 with a gun
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, no mate. Am in Dublin and the only place I could find Tiger Seal was on Amazon.
Cheers,


----------



## sambascombe

Hi Brendan, happy to pay but asap via paypal but just need to know the time for delivery before I am sent away, hoping to have it fitted before I leave. Are we taking a few weeks or less?


----------



## speedy2610

Any chance I can get one of these? Live in Crawley area


----------



## da_ansa

is it too late to join?


----------



## Brendanb86

sambascombe said:


> Hi Brendan, happy to pay but asap via paypal but just need to know the time for delivery before I am sent away, hoping to have it fitted before I leave. Are we taking a few weeks or less?





speedy2610 said:


> Any chance I can get one of these? Live in Crawley area





da_ansa said:


> is it too late to join?


Sorry guys, I didn't see any of these replies until now :? The latest round has finished and I had 1 extra but this has since been sold. I can place another order in a week or so if all were still interested?


----------



## JoshyTT

saw it on ebay was going to message you but missed it so put me down for 1 when you do it again thanks.


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening all.

Spoilers turned up and I've got most out with the courier today  The following people's will be delivered by the courier (APC) tomorrow:

FerryScoob
NoMark
duncyno1
Laurie
Nathanho123

Rob Knox, I need your address pal. Sorry, I thought I had it, but can't find it in any PM's or PayPal. I've also emailed you 

New2AudiTT, I will get down the Post Office tomorrow and send via Royal Mail.

Any problems guys, please let me know  If you need any advice re fitting, etc, post up on here as I know a few have now fitted and I'm sure we can all chip in with help


----------



## NoMark

Brendanb86 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Spoilers turned up and I've got most out with the courier today  The following people's will be delivered by the courier (APC) tomorrow:
> 
> FerryScoob
> NoMark
> duncyno1
> Laurie
> Nathanho123
> 
> Rob Knox, I need your address pal. Sorry, I thought I had it, but can't find it in any PM's or PayPal. I've also emailed you
> 
> New2AudiTT, I will get down the Post Office tomorrow and send via Royal Mail.
> 
> Any problems guys, please let me know  If you need any advice re fitting, etc, post up on here as I know a few have now fitted and I'm sure we can all chip in with help


Thanks Brendan.

I'm looking forward to getting this and fitting it. I'm afraid it will be a few weeks though because work and a holiday are going to get in the way! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Once again a huge thank you for sorting this.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## Nathanho123

nice 4 day weekend to fit mine


----------



## duncyno1

Arrived bang on 12! Now to wait for the rain to stop. Checked the fit and it is just the usual bit on the left that needs sanded down a little


----------



## Brendanb86

duncyno1 said:


> Arrived bang on 12! Now to wait for the rain to stop. Checked the fit and it is just the usual bit on the left that needs sanded down a little


Rain?! It's been pushing 22 degrees here today! 

Round 3 commences straight away guys so get your names down again and if there is the interest, I'll place another order next week.


----------



## JoshyTT

me 

countersunk kit 
spoiler extension

will be paying for both when i get back on 16th.


----------



## Nathanho123

get them guys great service off brendan and the latest batch have fitted brilliantley


----------



## Laurie

Arrived today. Cheers Brendan.


----------



## martyp1970

I'll take 1 mate, 
PayPal I presume, if so what's your e-mail. 
What is the best way to fit these.


----------



## whoopass

yep sign me up for 1 pls. they look too good to miss. thanks


----------



## Tomm

I would also be keen for one if there is another lot going for May?


----------



## micks_tt

Tomm said:


> I would also be keen for one if there is another lot going for May?


+1


----------



## Brendanb86

No worries guys, keep an eye out for a PM from me tomorrow


----------



## sambascombe

What is the leadtime for these Brendan?


----------



## Brendanb86

Normally, from me ordering to them delivered to your door, 3 weeks or so. I bought all their original stock from the 1st group buy and they are making them as fast as possible but the demand is obviously higher than they are used to! If you need one urgently, I can get a single one shipped over, but would cost more as you'll have to absorb the entire shipping cost, whereas its normally spread across the larger order


----------



## conlechi

Due to a change of plan I am selling mine , still in the box etc

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=329253&p=2572637#p2572637


----------



## martyp1970

conlechi said:


> Due to a change of plan I am selling mine , still in the box etc
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=329253&p=2572637#p2572637


Sold to me


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning all.

I've just PM'd the following:

whoopass
Tomm
micks_tt
sambascombe
speedy2610
da_ansa
JoshyTT

If I've missed anyone out, let me know. I'll be ordering in the next week so let me know if anyone else would like to get in on round 3 of the group buy. To be honest, it'll probably be the last as I think we've covered most people who wanted one! :lol:


----------



## Gapsonuk

Can I Order One Please Mate :mrgreen:

Henry


----------



## Brendanb86

Added and PM'd


----------



## kato

Hi Brendan,

Any chance of adding me to your list?

Cheers Kato


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd


----------



## jhoneyman

Count me in for this please


----------



## matty fitz

Payment sent


----------



## micks_tt

Hi brendan, your going to have to count me out, my cambelt broke [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

Man that sucks! Hope the damage isn't too painful/expensive :?


----------



## CNM_xD

Hi can you add me into this please


----------



## Brendanb86

PM'd mate


----------



## Rob Knox

Arrived yesterday thank you.


----------



## BaueruTc

Here is a pic of the spoiler that I purchased from one of Brendan's group buys. A little bit of effort and it will be looking spot on. 

Highly recommend buying from Brendan!


----------



## Brendanb86

Thanks pal  I wish you hadn't posted that pic though, makes me realise how I should have painted mine gloss and not satin [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## micks_tt

Brendanb86 said:


> Man that sucks! Hope the damage isn't too painful/expensive :?


I'll find out tomorrow  lol


----------



## Laurie

All done and dusted

http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/lauri ... 7.jpg.html


----------



## Brendanb86

Morning all.

I ordered all the spoilers for those who have confirmed. They are as follows:

1. whoopass
2. sambascombe
3. JoshyTT
4. Gapsonuk
5. Kato
6. Matty Fitz
7. CNM_xD

If anyone else wants in, let me know asap so I can add you to the order 

p.s. Paul, can you please delete that picture of your gloss spoiler extension. Everytime I see it, I cry with the regret of spraying mine satin! :lol: Might attempt to sand mine down and spray on the car :? Or wrap it :?:


----------



## BaueruTc

Brendanb86 said:


> p.s. Paul, can you please delete that picture of your gloss spoiler extension. Everytime I see it, I cry with the regret of spraying mine satin! :lol: Might attempt to sand mine down and spray on the car :? Or wrap it :?:


 Good luck removing her in one piece! If you do go gloss then you know you will have to do your fuel flap too! :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening all. Had confirmation that the order will be dispatched to me on Wednesday 22nd. Normally takes a few days so should have them the following week. I'm away from 25th - 29th May but as soon as I am back, I will dispatch them via next day delivery so delivery to you all will be on Friday 31st May. Sorry it can't be sooner, I was hoping they'd be ready before I go away, but no luck.

There is 1 spoiler spare (possibly 2 dependant on whether one member confirms payment) so I'll let them go on a first come, first served basis.

Cheers


----------



## JoshyTT

payment sent buddy.


----------



## Brendanb86

Cheers pal


----------



## Brendanb86

1 left if anyone wants it? It'll be going on eBay as of tomorrow so drop me a PM if you'd like it


----------



## newrayTT

Brendan
If you still have one left I'de like it please.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## J99 TTC

Have I missed the boat on this??


----------



## JoshyTT

think so mate  :?


----------



## matty fitz

any up date on these Brendan?


----------



## Gapsonuk

Brendanb86 said:


> Evening all. Had confirmation that the order will be dispatched to me on Wednesday 22nd. Normally takes a few days so should have them the following week. I'm away from 25th - 29th May but as soon as I am back, I will dispatch them via next day delivery so delivery to you all will be on Friday 31st May. Sorry it can't be sooner, I was hoping they'd be ready before I go away, but no luck.
> 
> There is 1 spoiler spare (possibly 2 dependant on whether one member confirms payment) so I'll let them go on a first come, first served basis.
> 
> Cheers


This should answer you question mate


----------



## sambascombe

Looking forward to fitting mine next week!


----------



## Gapsonuk

sambascombe said:


> Looking forward to fitting mine next week!


Me too :mrgreen:


----------



## Gapsonuk

Has anyone got theres yet ????


----------



## whoopass

nope not yet... maybe today?


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening guys.

Firstly, apologies for a shit service. I went abroad for a few days and lost my phone, wallet, etc, the lot! This has caused endless issues as you can imagine and because 99% of my forum access is done through my iPhone (which I lost), I've struggled to get online. Compact this with a few other issues and it's led to the weekend from hell!

Anyway, the spoilers are leaving me tomorrow for delivery on Wednesday. I've put a set of black gearknob bolts in everyone's parcel for free, not much but I hope it acts as a little compensation for the delay.

Again, apologies 

Cheers

Brendan


----------



## sambascombe

Thanks mate  Looking forward to it! I lost all my luggage in America so I feel for you!


----------



## Gapsonuk

Sorry to hear that pal. Hope you got everything sorted , especially the bank cards, I know its nightmare as I have done the same before.

Henry


----------



## matty fitz

Thanks Brendan for updateing us. sorry to hear that! Its always annoying going though all the banks and insurance when things get lost.

I will consider the bolts as a birthday present for tomorrow


----------



## Brendanb86

Evening all. All the spoilers went out today so delivery will be tomorrow. I'll get the black gearknob bolts in the post tomorrow too so they should be with you on Thursday. Was going to put them in with the spoiler but they were all wrapped up and didn't fancy just sticking them to the side!

Cheers


----------



## JoshyTT

awsome!

is it better to fit it then get it sprayed with my spoiler or get them both sprayed seperate then put it together.


----------



## Nathanho123

JoshyTT said:


> awsome!
> 
> is it better to fit it then get it sprayed with my spoiler or get them both sprayed seperate then put it together.


I sprayed then fitted mate check this 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328723


----------



## JoshyTT

ive just bought a spoiler already with a v6 extension lol so mine is for sale if any one wants it selling both spoilers standard and extension.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=332937

thanks.


----------



## matty fitz

Thanks Brendan, got mine yesterday!

Question to those that have fitted it, when you offer it up tp the orginal spoiler it take alot of force so that it follows the contours of the orginal is this normal?


----------



## JoshyTT

matty fitz said:


> Thanks Brendan, got mine yesterday!
> 
> Question to those that have fitted it, when you offer it up tp the orginal spoiler it take alot of force so that it follows the contours of the orginal is this normal?


some people sand one side a bit.

mine is still for sale as i bought a spoiler with one fitted pm me!!


----------



## Brendanb86

matty fitz said:


> Thanks Brendan, got mine yesterday!
> 
> Question to those that have fitted it, when you offer it up tp the orginal spoiler it take alot of force so that it follows the contours of the orginal is this normal?


Sorry pal, I missed this post. Yes, the left side needs sanding on the inside edge slightly. On this thread, there is more detail on the prep work, not sure what page though. The best thing to do is sand it down, offer it up to the car, keep sanding if required, offer it up again, etc.


----------



## captainwow

I bought one back in the March group buy and have never used it. Unpainted and unsanded, anyone interested?


----------



## sambascombe

Started spraying my spoiler now- took a fair bit of sanding to get the left side to fit, probably about an hour or two prep work.

On a side note has anyone had their black bolts through yet? That was a nice surprise when Brendan said we are getting some but still no luck there, hope RM haven't lost mine.


----------



## Brendanb86

On their way bud, were all sent this morning


----------



## maryanne1986

i cant decide if this will look any good on my car


----------



## JoshyTT

whats not to like its FIT i cant wait going to be awsome


----------



## matty fitz

what part are people sanding? i had a go last night and for the life of me couldnt get it to fit


----------



## JoshyTT

left side i think.

i sold mine today £70 as i bought one already fitted to a spoiler off james for £80 already painted black too so im really happy.


----------



## matty fitz

yeah thats the side that wasnt sitting well, but what section on the left side the bit that touches the boot, the concoaved bit that wraps around the spolier


----------



## JoshyTT

im not entirely sure as i never even opened it to see just sold it, im sure someone will help in a mo with more experience with this spoiler.

Josh


----------



## *adam

Brendanb86, are there more of these available?


----------



## JoshyTT

mines on


----------



## maryanne1986

Anyone fancy photoshopping one of these onto the back of the car for me pleaseeeee?


----------



## JoshyTT

Can you handle the extra length.

Love mine really happy.


----------



## *adam

Sent payment  Looking forward to fitting it. I'll stick some pictures up.


----------



## Dogghammer

Hi, are there anymore left for sale? Thanks


----------



## NoMark

matty fitz said:


> yeah thats the side that wasnt sitting well, but what section on the left side the bit that touches the boot, the concoaved bit that wraps around the spolier


Not sure it isn't too late to answer this but, as no-one else has I'll reply anyway  .

I found I had to do both, the end of the spoiler and the concave part on the left side. It took some time but I got there in the end.

Here are the results 8)





Second one shows the exhaust valance wrapped to tie-in with the spoiler extension.

Big thanks to Brendan for organising the spoiler group buy and Jakekk for the inspiration to wrap the exhaust valance.


----------



## 3648roe

I'd deffo would be looking to get one of these if there any left? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## maryanne1986

As above


----------



## Scotty93

As above

As above :lol:


----------



## *adam

Received mine the other week. I offered it up to the OEM wing and you can tell what bits need to be sanded. Would be quite easy.

When I'm back for Italy ill be spraying and fitting it.

Cheers fella.


----------



## jamietd

does anybody please have the web address for the manufacture? I need to order just one.
thanks

Jamie


----------



## 3648roe

Do you fancy going 2's on the postage and packaging to save money as I really want one.
Been trying to look for what u asked for ages.


----------



## jamietd

would love to, but unfortunately i am in spain.
just seen a ebay link to the spoiler on another thread so might order there.


----------



## 3648roe

whats the link to the ebay page?


----------



## jamietd

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251297964037? ... 97.c0.m619

pretty sure its this one, if anybody else can confirm?


----------



## Matt cooke

Any more of these available or do I need to get one from eBay £80 delivered?


----------



## Gapsonuk

I have one lying around already fitted to a spoiler. It will need some work as the bodyshop had f'ed up. :roll: its been sprayed already. the body shop just not fitted it properly so it might need to be reglued to get it right (the Spoiler is in silver - Ly7w and extension in phantom black.)
As I have fitted a genuine V6 Spoiler on her, So this surplus to requirements :mrgreen:

Henry


----------



## Matt cooke

Gapsonuk said:


> I have one lying around already fitted to a spoiler. It will need some work as the bodyshop had f'ed up. :roll: its been sprayed already. the body shop just not fitted it properly so it might need to be reglued to get it right (the Spoiler is in silver - Ly7w and extension in phantom black.)
> As I have fitted a genuine V6 Spoiler on her, So this surplus to requirements :mrgreen:
> 
> Henry


Depends on price really


----------



## Gapsonuk

I will take some picture of it after work so you can see what I mean first.


----------



## Matt cooke

Gapsonuk said:


> I will take some picture of it after work so you can see what I mean first.


Ok nice one


----------



## Rob Knox

I have 1 For Sale as I've now sold the car and never got round to fitting it..

Anyone interested let me know?

[email protected]

Whitstable Kent


----------



## Matt cooke

Rob Knox said:


> I have 1 For Sale as I've now sold the car and never got round to fitting it..
> 
> Anyone interested let me know?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Whitstable Kent


Pm sent


----------



## Rob Knox

Still For Sale £60 posted.


----------



## 748SPS

Anymore of these Extensions available....


----------



## Brendanb86

Unfortunately not mate. I was thinking of doing another group buy but I think someone on here is planning on making their own?


----------



## Brendanb86

Just a heads up that there is a new group buy starting over here... viewtopic.php?f=4&t=423346&p=4052194#p4052194


----------

